# What happened?



## BarneyBudgies (11 mo ago)

Hi
2 months ago I bought to beautiful young male budgies, Sky and Mojito. After bringing them home they have adapted quite fast to their new environment. Their were friendly with me and my partner from the beginning...eating from our hands, flying around the room, just being very curious in what we do  ....and after two weeks from one day to another they have changed, not coming to us anymore, not eating from our hands. If we approach them, they are "scared". ... we can't imagine what happened. We have done nothing to scare them  ... we are now trying to tame them but the progress is very slow. 
Did anyone else had this experience? What could be the problem?


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

It can take a long time to tame them. Usually when you first bring them home they are submissive because they are in a new place and are scared and that can give the impression that they are tame when in fact they are not.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Were their wings clipped when you first got them?
Budgies with clipped wings often seem "tame" but it is because the poor birds have no choice in the matter (which is very wrong!)

Taming and Bonding is all about helping your budgies learn to trust you and it takes a great deal of time and patience on your part.
You should never grab your budgies or force them to be touched.
To bond with your budgie, you need to build their trust in you.
They will have to learn over time that you will not hurt them, grab them and try to force them to allow you to hold them.

Always work at your bird’s pace.
Move slowly and talk reassuringly and calmly to him whenever you interact with him.

Most budgies once they pass the "baby" stage, do not like to be petted or touched. 
Your budgies have now reached the "independent" stage and you will have to work within those parameters.

Bonding means allowing your budgie to choose to be with you.

The purpose of this forum is to promote the BEST PRACTICES in the care of budgies for their optimal Health and Well-Being*
*Locating an Avian Veterinarian*

*A Healthy Diet for your Budgie*
*Quality Seed Mix*
*CuttleBones, Mineral Blocks and Manu Clay Roses*
*Safe Foods for Budgies*
*The Truth about GRIT*

*Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and all of the Stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.
Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.
(Stickies are threads “stuck” at the top of each forum sub-section)
These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.*

*SITE GUIDELINES*
*Posting on the Forums*
*Let's Talk Budgies!*
*FAQ*
*Articles*
*Be Prepared for Veterinary Care Expense*
*Avian First Aid*
*Quarantine IS Necessary!*
*A Heartfelt Plea to All Members*
*Tips For Discouraging Breeding*
*Before You Ever Consider Breeding Your Budgies*
*Guidance for Breeding Advice Threads*
*Cage sizes.*
*Essentials to a Great Cage*
*Dangers to Pet Birds*
*Resource Directory*


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi there and welcome to the forums!

You've been given great advice and resources above by FaeryBee. Be sure to read through them to ensure you're up to date on the best of budgie care practices! If you have any questions after doing so, please be sure to ask as we'd be happy to help. 

Meanwhile, in addition to the links above, take a look at this one as it may answer some of your questions:
Why is my young budgie suddenly aggressive?

Hope to see you around the forums!

👋


----------

